# Res. fishin this weekend?



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Just wondering if walleyes are hitting at all on the res. Been out there a few times with no luck on walleyes, great for crappies. Other wise I'm gonna try out some MN spots. Any feedback would be nice. I'm also new to this website, just found out about it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome Drixmein,

Normally, the Res. is full of SMALL walleyes. Last year it wasn't unusual to catch over 50 eyes/day, but normally very few ever pushed 14 inches. This year the number of walleyes have dropped, but the size has gotten better. With the drop in water depth, a lot of the usual holes aren't holding fish like the previous years. This has scattered the large crowds as everyone is in persuit of their new hole.

Fish are coming out of the shallow to medium depths, and there's been A LOT more action in the northern side of the lake this year. Many aren't dropping a line until they're at least 8 miles north.

Good luck.


----------

